# Wedding Pictures!



## Padmita (Oct 10, 2007)

I got married on September 28th and now that we're back from our honeymoon, I thought I'd share some pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...

















In front of the city hall:











Pics at the lake:


































































My aunt made our cake herself ♥:






Anbd my ring


----------



## kyrillaangel (Oct 10, 2007)

Congratulations and welcome to the happy wife's club!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow, those are amazing pictures.  I got goose bumps.  It brought back how I felt the day I got married.  I was nervous and excited at the same time.  

Congratulations to you both.  Wishing you a lifetime of happiness & health.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 10, 2007)

Congrats!  Those pics are fantastic!  You look beautiful.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nunu (Oct 10, 2007)

congratulations!!


----------



## jsimpson (Oct 10, 2007)

Those are great!!  Congratulations!


----------



## lanise1328 (Oct 10, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 10, 2007)

:congrats:


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 10, 2007)

Congrats on the wedding!  You look a lot like Kate Winslet


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Oct 10, 2007)

Congratulations.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 10, 2007)

Congratulations!! Wish you all the best and eternal marital bliss


----------



## frocher (Oct 10, 2007)

Congratulations!  You make a lovely couple, best wishes to you both.


----------



## n_c (Oct 10, 2007)

Congrats...u look beautiful!!!


----------



## gypsiebabie (Oct 10, 2007)

conratulations!!!!!


----------



## aziajs (Oct 10, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## pichima (Oct 14, 2007)

congratulations!!!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Oct 16, 2007)

Beautiful...


----------



## janwa09 (Oct 16, 2007)

Congratulations!! Your wedding looked beautiful


----------



## Kuuipo (Nov 1, 2007)

Congrats! Best wishes! Beautiful wedding!


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 1, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS & Best wishes!​


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Nov 21, 2007)

congrats on your wedding!


----------



## Fairybelle (Dec 12, 2007)

What a romantic wedding!!!  I am so happy for you!  Congrats and best wishes!


----------



## poddygirl (Dec 14, 2007)

I got married on September 28 too (although in 2001). Best wishes for a wonderful life together!


----------



## Padmita (Dec 17, 2007)

Thank you everyone so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!


----------



## LeeanneMarie (Jan 3, 2008)

You two are so beautiful together! Congrats! :]


----------



## Patricia (Jan 11, 2008)

beautiful!!! thanks so much for sharing, congratulations, wish you two the best!


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 12, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------

